# Fill in the blank



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Fun quiz . The winner is the first person to post the two words I'm looking for. The prize is a group hug. ound:

A dog pulls at the end of his leash while on a walk. The owner says "Don’t pull!" and holds the leash tight. The dog makes all sorts of gasping and choking sounds the whole way to the park. For the dog's pulling behavior, this is ____ _____ .


----------



## mycutiepatooties (May 10, 2010)

"very reinforcing" ?? not sure


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mycutiepatooties said:


> "very reinforcing" ?? not sure


Close enough. Tracie you get the group hug. :grouphug:

yep the answer was positive reinforcement. A dog pulls on the leash and is reinforced by being able to get to go where he wants. So when we let him pull we're hence reinforcing him. Congratulations. I was going to offer a $25 gift certificate for Jiffy Lube, but the forum probably doesn't want that. LOL


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Woooohooo Traci....congratulations!


----------



## mycutiepatooties (May 10, 2010)

YAY! So what I do is stop and say "no pull" and if he lets up on the leash we continue the walk. If it stays tight, I turn in a big circle and he ends up following and then he's by my left side again. Good? I learned this from Victoria Stillwell shows.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff, can't go wrong with Victoria.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I was going to say Not working.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I was going to say Not working.


But for the dog it is working . Not working for the owner , that's right. You get a hug too Lucile :grouphug:


----------

